# Mook should go?!



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Ok there's a mod and there's a mod,

I feel mook just ain't up to the job,

I know the guy is Looking out for the best intrests of the forum but I feel I need to watch what I say in case THE MOOK might get me! 
:flame:
I go on the the forum to get away from being institutionalized and chill in MY reflection time enjoy MY hobbie,

I'm no yob flouting the law on the streets.

There ain't no jihad on the forum,so dude CHILL THE MOTHER OF SOMETHING OUT! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

I always thought MOOK did a good job on here personally? 

He is always the one i PM with a issue. 

But i cant comment on your experience. There are other mods on here that i dont think should have the job, but others think they should. I put it down to me being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Maybe the same for you? 

But like i say. I like Mook .


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

It's very difficult to monitor a forum as busy as this without getting flamed from time to time.
I get extremely annoyed at some posts and things on here and even as a board member am powerless to do anything about it. It's all voluntary and i think Mook is a level headed and down to earth guy. Sometimes it takes a whip master on here to keep it smooth, sometimes it's uneccesary, but without the mods and board members, this forum would have crashed and burned a long time ago.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I totally agree but I feel like the forums turned into mooks way or the "sorry your password and user name is not recognised" place!

Now I never studied or qualifed in being a forum member even paying for it,and i'm sure he didnt,so who to say he is right? Because this is my whole argument...

Ok mod what needs,,

but in spirtit of what this forum used too be he is lacking.

And doesn't matter how many free memberships you hand out with new cars .if you ain't got the vote you ain't got the vote...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

anyway, change of subject. Does anyone want to see a picture of my willy ? 

:nervous:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

pmsl....Mook might.:runaway:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> anyway, change of subject. Does anyone want to see a picture of my willy ?
> 
> :nervous:


You back on Eastenders with Dot...:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

if you're not happy with a mod why not put your name forward for one. Im guessing its not an easy job to do and you have to be quite impartial. I've met mook and he's been nothing but nice.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Are you being for real? I personally think Mook does a brilliant job in every way if you think about it. Not that I need to back him up for no reason, I'm just saying it like it is. as Paul mentioned, he is level headed and I find him to be very fair, also that he knows his stuff. You can't be serious! Is this some kind of an uprising against the mods? I think Keep Mook and bring moleman as well. 

:nervous:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

here you go, pic of my willy


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Sad day matt after it was me that pm'd you and gave you the name and address of the guy who ripped you off on the forum 

welcome to the new Gtroc...:sadwavey:


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> here you go, pic of my willy


Wow, how you've aged...










Or it could be worse..










:thumbsup:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry but I'm not into arse licking or brownie points and I'm 100% he's a good guy,

George bush did win his election,and he was fit for duty..

****er out :lamer:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

professor matt said:


> Sad day matt after it was me that pm'd you and gave you the name and address of the guy who ripped you off on the forum
> 
> welcome to the new Gtroc...:sadwavey:




You have Pm , no offense ment to you. Having a laugh on the thread mate.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

and even worse


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> You have Pm , no offense ment to you. Having a laugh on the thread mate.


Yeah like showing your Willy...Ethel...:GrowUp::chuckle:


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> You have Pm , no offense ment to you. Having a laugh on the thread mate.


Sorry bro,no offence taken.

Pm'd back:shy:


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Hell no he shouldn't go, we have had some shit mods over the years and mook and Toni are two of the better ones. 
If I have an issue I can happily pm both and get a straight answer. 

Mook spends alot of his time on this forum making sure it runs smooth and I feel he is doing a top job for nothing in return.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

One reason why I am not a moderator. It's a thankless task you can never win


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

jim-lm said:


> Hell no he shouldn't go, we have had some shit mods over the years and mook and Toni are two of the better ones.
> If I have an issue I can happily pm both and get a straight answer.
> 
> Mook spends alot of his time on this forum making sure it runs smooth and I feel he is doing a top job for nothing in return.


I agree! Having met him he is a thoroughly nice bloke. Not sure what he is allegedly to have done wrong....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think Mooks the right man for the job.

I often think there are not enough mods to watch over the forum tho.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Its not Mooks way though, is it.
The forum is not owned by Mook and he [and the rest of the mods] are working within the parameters set for them by rules set and agreed.
If you don't like it, step up to the plate and moderate.
I personally would not do so and, if I did, there would be a lot more banning going on as I feel in some cases, people step so far over the mark its embarassing.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Its a fact that it is ten times easier to get a negative post compared to a positive one yet the replies are the other way round. 

Its so so easy to post a winge like this . 
Personally I really cant see how or why you started the thread without details or substance to your post - that means its just your opinion and as you may have spotted - you are in a minority of one (so far)

Sounds personal to me

And I certainly have not always seen eye to eye with mook


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

RSVFOUR said:


> I
> And I certainly have not always seen eye to eye with mook


Me neither ... the tall futhermuckah ...


----------



## WvdB (Aug 26, 2008)

I think he's doing an excellent job. Please bear in mind that it is very difficult for someone to judge in situations when there is a conflict of interests, it's like politics. If you don't like the way things are going, there's a nice red button with a crosshair on your top right corner of the screen.


----------



## Tyberious (Feb 6, 2011)

jim-lm said:


> Hell no he shouldn't go, we have had some shit mods over the years and mook and Toni are two of the better ones.


Totally agree, Mook is probably the best moderator the forum has had, much better approach than the previous heavy handed power crazed mod attitude displayed.

My only comment would be that rules still seem to be blatantly circumvented; sorry mook but 2 logins? :nervous:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

What does the OP want, a total free for all? Sorry, but this forum would look like the comments placed on a YouTube video if it went that way. There's too much crap on here at the moment that needs mopping up so I can't really see that there can be accusations of over moderation.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I like Mook, I think he's pretty straight up, I share his feelings on most things where he comes in and stamps a boot. He's very active around the forum, gets everywhere, sees most things, and together with Toni I think they're a superb team. 

One thing though........ The "Mookie Hosted Rave Forum", a little too gay for me


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I think this threads a joke, anyone who thinks he's not upto the job is an ungrateful ****!

This place isn't mooks job! He runs his own business in a recession hit financial climate, yet he finds time to keep this place in check, and keep everyone happy by adding new sections and adapting the forum to suit everyone! 
If there's a reported post, he recieves an email direct to his mobile and does his best to look into what's been reported. And that's even when he's on holiday!

I think you shouldn't be moaning about him but thanking him!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

This thread's bollox.
Thanks for your input. Mook is a dude.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

i think i see where this stems from

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/151992-wrapping.html#post1468828

My opinion is just that, an opinion. it's not law nor religion.

The only thing that oldies may dislike is the fact i'm open to the 35 and activly promote them on the forum. i'll never own one, and i don't attend anough meets to be "in" with anybody, but i do believe they are the future of this place.

Anywho, I appreciate the positive comments, don't 100% understand Matts starting of the thread, but am open to a Pm from him to explain his grievences.

Peace out

Mook


----------

